# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Նկարահանվում է նոր ֆիլմ East of Byzantium

## Mefistofel

Վարդնանաք վեպի մոտիվներով սկսվել է նոր ֆիլմի նկարահանումը Lord of  the Rings ֆիլմի ստեղծողների կողմից...

http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/

(մոռացա ավելացնեմ)

Հետաքրքիր է, սա հակապարսկական ակցիայա , թե վերջապես հայկական պատմությունը արժանացավ համաշխարհային ուշադրությանը?

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013), Ambrosine (14.08.2009), Chilly (11.06.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (14.06.2009), Ingrid (03.02.2013)

----------


## Mefistofel

Աչքիս ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում թեման... ստեղ երևի հայաստնաի հետ կապված Քոչարյան-Տեր-Պետրոսյան կոկոռդ կռծոցինա հայրենիքով հետաքրքրվելը սահմանափակում....

----------

Ingrid (03.02.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Աչքիս ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում թեման... ստեղ երևի հայաստնաի հետ կապված Քոչարյան-Տեր-Պետրոսյան կոկոռդ կռծոցինա հայրենիքով հետաքրքրվելը սահմանափակում....


Իհարկե, հետաքրքրում է…
Ֆիլմի տեքով… :Smile:

----------


## Հրատացի

կարողա ես ինչ որ մի բան բաց տողեցի կարդալուց բայց խոսքը գնում եր  բյուզանդիաի ու պարսկաստանի մասին  2 մադասպանների մասին  , մեկել առաջին քրիստոնեա ազգի մասին   ,բայց ես շատ եմ կասկածում որ  այդ առաջին քրիստոնեա ազգը ի նկատի ունեն հայերին :չե ես գիտեմ մեր պատմությունը , բայց ես համոզված չեմ որ   իրանք հայաստանի մասին հիշելու են ետ կինոի մեջ,կամ հիշելուց ուղակի թռուցիկ ասելու են հայաստան ու անցնեն ու մեր Վարդանանքից բան ել չի մնա տակը :Sad:

----------


## T!gran

> Վարդնանաք վեպի մոտիվներով սկսվել է նոր ֆիլմի նկարահանումը Lord of  the Rings ֆիլմի ստեղծողների կողմից...
> 
> http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/
> 
> (մոռացա ավելացնեմ)
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է, սա հակապարսկական ակցիայա , թե վերջապես հայկական պատմությունը արժանացավ համաշխարհային ուշադրությանը?


Ինձ հատկապես դուր եկավ կայքի նկարը, Desktop գցեցի, իսկ ֆիլմը դուրս կգա կտեսնենք, կքննարկենք  :Smile:

----------


## Mefistofel

> կարողա ես ինչ որ մի բան բաց տողեցի կարդալուց բայց խոսքը գնում եր  բյուզանդիաի ու պարսկաստանի մասին  2 մադասպանների մասին  , մեկել առաջին քրիստոնեա ազգի մասին   ,բայց ես շատ եմ կասկածում որ  այդ առաջին քրիստոնեա ազգը ի նկատի ունեն հայերին :չե ես գիտեմ մեր պատմությունը , բայց ես համոզված չեմ որ   իրանք հայաստանի մասին հիշելու են ետ կինոի մեջ,կամ հիշելուց ուղակի թռուցիկ ասելու են հայաստան ու անցնեն ու մեր Վարդանանքից բան ել չի մնա տակը


Որ նկարները կռուպնի բացես, ամեն մի նկարի տակ գրած ա բատալյաի մասին, դրանք կնոի ключевой կդարերն են... ամեն տեղ շեշտվումա Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի անւնը  The General Vardan Mamigonian... Հղումներն էլ նայի...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարծում եմ որ հերթական հոլիվուդյան սուտի պատմական կինո է լինելու, որը պատմության հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չի ունենալու բացի անուններից....

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013), Տրիբուն (24.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Զիլ ա: Սպասենք ֆիլմին:

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013)

----------


## T!gran

> Կարծում եմ որ հերթական հոլիվուդյան սուտի պատմական կինո է լինելու, որը պատմության հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չի ունենալու բացի անուններից....


Գոնե Հայկական դրվագները նորմալ նկարեն: չնայած դե պարսիկների դեմ ենք կռվել, հիշեք «Ալեքսանդր» ֆիլմի պարսկական բանակի տեսարանները  :Bad:  և համեմատեք մակեդոնական բանակի տեսարանների հետ

----------


## Mefistofel

Կարևորը Ալեքսանդրի պես Վարդանին gay չսարքեն...

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013), Lion (23.07.2009), Պարոն Ն (24.07.2009)

----------


## T!gran

> Կարևորը Ալեքսանդրի պես Վարդանին gay չսարքեն...


Իրոք անհաջող ֆիլմ էր, իմ կարծիքով

----------


## Հրատացի

հազար ներեղություն  նկարները չեի նայել հիմա արդեն ել նույն կարծիքին չեմ
բայց ոչ մի տեղ չգտա նկարահանումների ավարտի մասին

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Կարևորը Ալեքսանդրի պես Վարդանին gay չսարքեն...


 :Hands Up:

----------


## T!gran

> Հետաքրքիր է, սա հակապարսկական ակցիայա , թե վերջապես հայկական պատմությունը արժանացավ համաշխարհային ուշադրությանը?


50-50  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իրոք անհաջող ֆիլմ էր, իմ կարծիքով


Համաձայն եմ:
Այդ ֆիլմում միայն Գավգամելայի ճակատամարտն է շատ լավ նկարահանված…

----------


## Mefistofel

Այս ֆիլմի ստեղծողները ուրշ են, սրանք властелин колец- ի ստեղծողներն են, եթե համեմատում եք, համեմատեք հենց այդ ֆիլմի հետ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այս ֆիլմի ստեղծողները ուրշ են, սրանք властелин колец- ի ստեղծողներն են, եթե համեմատում եք, համեմատեք հենց այդ ֆիլմի հետ...


Հա՞:
Ընդեղ բիտվաները լավն են… :Smile:

----------


## Mefistofel

> Հա՞:
> Ընդեղ բիտվաները լավն են…


Համաձայն եմ , ընդեի բատալնի տեսարանները զիլ են ...

----------


## Հրատացի

ոնց հասկացա   Ռոդջեռ Կուպելյանի նախագիծնա

----------


## Mefistofel

> ոնց հասկացա   Ռոդջեռ Կուպելյանի նախագիծնա


ըհը  :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

Խոստումնալից ա: Սպասենք...

Cast-ից ինչ-որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի՞:

----------


## Norton

ոնց հասկացա սցենարիստը հայ ա…

----------


## Հայկօ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHoQYYZtptY

Նախնական՝ «ձիշովի» ա: Փող քցվեք, տղե՛ք: Մի $70-80 միլիոն պակաս ա  :Sad: :

----------


## Norton

http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/image1.htm էս Տրդատը
http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/image2.htm էս ոնց որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչնա
http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/image3.htm էս սբ. Հռիփսիմեն
http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/image8.htm էս հայկական թագավորական պալատը
http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/image15.htm Անահիտ աստվածուհու արձանը :Hands Up:

----------

REAL_ist (11.06.2009)

----------


## Mefistofel

մմմ... բացի Անահիտի արձանից ու Գրիգոր լուսավորչից մնացացը շատ էլ լավա ստացվել...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N-O6...eature=related Մի հատ էլ կա....

----------


## Zangezur

Ժողովուրդ Մուսա լեռան 40 օր-ն էլ պտի նկարահանվեր, ինչ նորություններ կա :Think:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ես մենակ չհասկացա, թե ինչի "East of Byzantium" և ոչ թե "West of Caspian Sea"..
 :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (24.07.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ սա ամերիկյան հերթական հակապարսկական նախագիծն է, ուղղակի հայերն էլ արանքում առիթից օգտվում են ու խոսում մեր մասին... իրականում լավ են անում (աչքներն էլ հանում են!), բայց դե Պարսկաստանի հետ պիտի զգույշ լինենք, միակ նորմալ հարևանն է, մեկ էլ տեսար մի պուճուր բանից նեղացավ, դե արի ու սիրտը շահի...
հուսամ լավը կլինի, թեև ես չեմ հավանում ամերիկյան էս վերջին պատմական ֆիլմերը` "Ալեքսանդրը" տեղ-տեղ ուղղակի արհեստական ու գռդոն մոնտաժվածի տպավորություն էր թողնում, իսկ "300 սպարտացիների" էֆեկտներով խողդված լինելու սիրտս խառնում էր... բայց եթե Մատանիների տիրակալի թիմն աշխատի, հաստատ մեծ հաճույքով կնայեմ, նրանք նշածս ֆիլմերի նման նատուրալիստական չեն անում մարտերի տեսարանները...

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Երկար մտորումներից ու աշխատանքից  հետո նկարահանվել է <Վարդան Մամիկոնյան> հայկական ֆիլմը, կարծում եմ քնացնող պահերից ու չափից ավել ապստրակտությունից զերծ կլինի:  http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...amikonyan&aq=f միայն այստեղ եմ տեսել հատվածներ, նմանեցրի 300 սպարտանցիներ կինոյին: Եթե ֆիլմը ամբողջությամբ գտնեք խնդրում եմ ասեք հասցեն նայենք: Հետաքրքիր կլներ լսել ձեր կարծիքները ու իմացած մանրամասները  ֆիլմի մասին:

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), Chilly (10.06.2009), Sunny Stream (10.06.2009), Տրիբուն (24.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հայերը ուր, պատմական ֆիլմ նկարելն ուր:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Սա կարծես թե պաշտոնական թրեյլերն է


երաժշտությունը տպավորիչ է, օպերատորությունն էլ երևի վատը չի, մնացած ամեն ինչում սիրողականություն է զգացվում` համեմատած էն ֆիլմերի հետ, որոնց ուզում են նմանվել. գրիմին չես հավատում, կերպարները կեղծ են թվում, էֆեկտները ոնց որ մինչև վերջ արած չլինեն... տեսնենք ինչ կլինի վերջնական արդյունքը.
թրեյլերը հաստատեց իմ կարծիքը, որ սա ամերիկյան հակապարսկական ֆիլմերի շարքից է` մի զինվոր պայքարում էր ողջ կայսրության դեմ... և այլն:

----------


## Lion

> Երկար մտորումներից ու աշխատանքից  հետո նկարահանվել է <Վարդան Մամիկոնյան> հայկական ֆիլմը, կարծում եմ քնացնող պահերից ու չափից ավել ապստրակտությունից զերծ կլինի:  http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...amikonyan&aq=f միայն այստեղ եմ տեսել հատվածներ, նմանեցրի 300 սպարտանցիներ կինոյին: Եթե ֆիլմը ամբողջությամբ գտնեք խնդրում եմ ասեք հասցեն նայենք: Հետաքրքիր կլներ լսել ձեր կարծիքները ու իմացած մանրամասները  ֆիլմի մասին:


 Պիտի որ լավը լինի, համենայն դեպս օգտակար կլինի մեր պատմությունը ներկայացնելու գործում: Միայն մի բան եմ ափսոսում - գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ ֆիլմը լինելու է «ռազմական պարտություն - բարոյական հաղթանակ» տխմար բանաձևի ոգով նկարված, բայց դե դա թողնենք մինչև այն պահը, երբ Ձեր խոնարհ ծառան բավարար միջոցներ կունենա և ինքը կֆինանսավորի ֆիլմը, կամ էլ կապի մեջ կլինի ֆիլմի հեղինակների հետ :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

դրվագները նայեցի, ինչքան հասկաց ա հայ դերասաններել են մասնակցում:

Ադմինը ճիշտ նկատեց. հակապարսկական միտումներել կարողա լինի մեջը, էս շրջանում 300 սպարտացիներնել էր նկարահանել:

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, հարգելի հայրենակիցներ:

 Խնդրանքս ուղղվում է բոլոր-բոլորին, ում հուզում է այն հարցը, թե մեր ազգը ինչպես կներկայացվի այս ֆիլմում: Հույսս դնում եմ հատկապես ֆորումցիների այն մասի վրա, որոնք լավ են տիրապետում ինտերնետին...

 Ժողովուրդ, *ես Ձեր օգնության կարիքն ունեմ*, 

*Ուզում եմ որևէ կերպ կապվել ֆիլմը ստեղծողների հետ:* 

Նպատակս մեկն է - ներկայացնել ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՎԱՐԱՅՐԸ:

 Եթե կարող եք, որևէ կերպ օգնեք ինձ այս գործում, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ, դե երևի դուք ինքներդ էլ լավ կզգաք, որ *ՄԵՐ ՖԻԼՄԸ ցնցի աշխարհը, հիմնիվեր ցնցի ու ստիպի խոսել աշխարհի առաջին քրիստոնյա ազգի մասին* :Smile: 

 Հ.Գ. Հիմնական ինֆորմացիան կփորձեմ հավաքել այստեղ

http://forum.vardanank.org/index.php...6&#entry254286

 թեև բնականաբար կարող եք գրել նաև այս թեմայում:

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն, բայց վստա՞հ ես, որ ֆիլմի հեղինակներն ուզում էին գիտաֆանտաստիկ կինո նկարել  :Think:

----------

Ռուֆուս (23.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, բայց վստա՞հ ես, որ ֆիլմի հեղինակներն ուզում էին գիտաֆանտաստիկ կինո նկարել


 Պետք չի, *Արտ*, պետք չի անձնական համակրանքն ու հակակրանքը այս թեմա տեղափոխել: Այստեղ փորձ է արվում այնպես անել, որ մեր ազգը այդ ֆիլմում ներկայանա արժանի ձևով, որ ֆիլմը կառուցված չլինի «ռազմական պարտություն-բարոյական հաղթանակ» *ՏԽՄԱՐ* բանաձևի հիման վրա, որ չորրորդ դարի Հայոց ռազմական պատմությունը ներկայացվի ԸՍՏ ԱՐԺԱՆԱՎՈՒՅՆ, որ ՏՐԴԱՏ Մեծը ներկայացված լինի «Մաքսիմուսներից», «Ալեքսանդրներից», «Աքիլեսներից» ու մնացած կերպարներից եթե ոչ հզոր, այլ գոնե հավասար, որ մեր ֆիլմը հանկարծ չնմանվի «300 սպարտացիներ» կոչվող կոմիքսային տխմարությանը ու մեր ազգը և նրա ամենանվիրական պատերազմներից մեկը ծիծաղի առարկա չդառնա աշխարհի աչքում :Cool:  

*Հ.Գ.* 

Դու լավ գիտես Ավարայրի թեմայի տեղն էլ, իմ գրառումների տեղն էլ այդ թեմայում:

 Եթե համաձայն չես, կամ կարծում ես, որ իմ գրածներիցս գոնե մեկը «գիտաֆանտաստիկ» բնույթի է - 

*Ես հենց հիմա, բոլոր ֆորումցիների ներկայությամբ ձեռնոց եմ նետում քեզ և ասում, որ դու սխալվում ես*: Իսկ եթե համաձայն չես այս խոսքերիս հետ, խնդրեմ, անցիր Ավարայրի թեմա և ցույց տուր «գիտաֆանտաստիկ» մտքերը իմ պոստերի մեջ...

----------


## Norton

Գոսպաաձիի*(c)* :Shok:

----------


## Lion

*Norton*

 Ասում են դու ինտերնետային գործից գլուխ ես հանում հիանալի ձևով :Smile:  Արի օգնիր այս լավ գործում, չես (ենք) փոշմանի: Սկզբի համար, ահա ֆիլմի պաշտոնական կայքը - 

http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/

 Բայց ես այստեղ այդպես էլ չգտա որևէ մի կոնտակտային տվյալ, մաիլ և այլն... :Sad:

----------


## Norton

Հետաքրքիր ո՞վ ա ասում: :Cool: 
Փոշմանելու բան չկա Լիոն, սցենրաը գրված է, ֆիլմը նկարհանման փուլում է և հույս ունեմ մոտ ապագայում կավարտի և հաշվի առնելով Ամերիկաիրանյան հարաբերությունները և այն , որ սցենարիստը ազգությամբ հայ է, ֆիլմը ահավոր հայանպաստ է լինելու, 300 սպարտացիների պես, մի քանի հազարով , էդ խեղճ պարսկական զորքի վերջը տրվելույա, գրեթե համոզված եմ:

----------


## Lion

Աստված տա, այդպես լինի - Գոնե «Ալեքսանդր»-ի պես (առանց գեյության տեսարանների), բայց ոչ «300 սպարտացիներ»-ի պես: Բայց ես չգիտես ինչու վստահ եմ, որ ֆիլմ ստեղծողները ինֆորմացիայի լուրջ պակաս կունենան: Դե ես էլ կփոխանցեմ իրենց դա, կնշեմ աղբյուրներ, գրքիս տասնչորսերորդ հատորը կուղարկեմ - վերջը կխորհրդակցենք ու, դաժե եթե բան չփոխվի, իրանք մտածելու տեղ կունենան... 

 Լավ կլիներ վերջին տարբերակ, գոնե մաիլ ուղարկել...




> Հետաքրքիր ո՞վ ա ասում:


 Բան չհասկացա... :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հենց հիմա, բոլոր ֆորումցիների ներկայությամբ ձեռնոց եմ նետում քեզ և ասում, որ դու սխալվում ես: Իսկ եթե համաձայն չես այս խոսքերիս հետ, խնդրեմ, անցիր Ավարայրի թեմա և ցույց տուր «գիտաֆանտաստիկ» մտքերը իմ պոստերի մեջ...


Ձեռնոցդ ընդունված է, հարգելի Լիոն, ես կապում եմ իմ զենք ու զրահը գամ քո հետ ավարայրեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (24.07.2009), Kita (25.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ըհը - տղերքից մեկն արդեն օգնեց էլեկտրոնային հասցեն գտնել

info@eastofbyzantium.com

 Նամակն ուղարկեցի, չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ այդ հասցեն կգործի: Տեսնենք, մեկ էլ տեսար... :Think: 

 Ամեն դեպքում՝ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, էլի բան է...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աչքիս ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում թեման... ստեղ երևի հայաստնաի հետ կապված Քոչարյան-Տեր-Պետրոսյան կոկոռդ կռծոցինա հայրենիքով հետաքրքրվելը սահմանափակում....


Հետաքրքրում է; ր պիտի սենց ֆիլմ նկարահանեն, ես կարդացել էի մի երեք տարի առաջ, ինչ-որ տեղ, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Ու պատմության բաժնում սրա մասին գրել էի վաղուց: Բայց որ արդեն սկսել են նկարահանել, գաղափար չունեի: 

Եթե պիտի ալա Տրոյա, Ալեքսանդր, Սպարտացիներ կամ Գլադիատոր կարգի հեքիաթ հանեն, որտեղ պարսիկները սաղ հրեշ են պիրսինգներով ու նակոլկեքով, ցոլի գլուխներով, փղի ոտքերով.. իսկ Վարդանը հայրենասեր էր, բայց Ալեքսանդրի պես գոմիկ համ էլ նեգռ, ապա լավ կանեն չհանեն:

----------

Lion (24.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, սայթի project մասում Ավարայրի մասին ընդհանրապես բան չկա - Տրդատի ու Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչի մասին ա գրած, սութի մութի: Թրեյլերները նայեցի, ոնց որ Սպարտացիների պես անիմացիոն կինոյա լինելու, մուլտյաշկեքով, առանց դերասանի, առանց բանի: Բյուջեն էլ, մի հատ սութի տելեսերիալի մի սերիայի բյուջե ա: 

Կինոյի հնարավոր դեմքերի մեջ էլ (main characters) ոչ մի բառ Վարդանի մասին չկա: բայց հետո Վարդանով ինչ որ մայկեք են դրել սայթում: Կարճ ասած, պոլնի բորդելո, մարդ բան չի հասկանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բյուջեն էլ չգիտես ինչի չեխական կրոնայով ա գրած  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շտոբ նիկտո նի դագոդալսյա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ես էլ կփոխանցեմ իրենց դա, կնշեմ աղբյուրներ, *գրքիս* տասնչորսերորդ հատորը կուղարկեմ


Լիոն բուկլետիդ 14-րդ հատորն ինչի մասին էր ??

----------


## ministr

> *Norton*
> 
>  Ասում են դու ինտերնետային գործից գլուխ ես հանում հիանալի ձևով Արի օգնիր այս լավ գործում, չես (ենք) փոշմանի: Սկզբի համար, ահա ֆիլմի պաշտոնական կայքը - 
> 
> http://www.eastofbyzantium.com/
> 
>  Բայց ես այստեղ այդպես էլ չգտա որևէ մի կոնտակտային տվյալ, մաիլ և այլն...


Բա CONTACT բաժինն ինչի համարա???

----------


## Norton

Բյուջեն ընդամենը 8մլն դոլլար պոչով :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բյուջեն ընդամենը 8մլն դոլլար պոչով


Վարդանի հագը սկի նորմալ շոր չի լինելու:

----------


## Lion

> Ժողովուրդ, սայթի project մասում Ավարայրի մասին ընդհանրապես բան չկա - Տրդատի ու Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչի մասին ա գրած, սութի մութի:.


 Դրանից եմ վախենում, էլի: Իսկ սա ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ֆիլմն է մեր թեմայով ու, հետագա հետաքրքրությունը վառ պահելու համար անսահման կարևոր է, որ այն լինի հաջող: Թե չէ կստեղծվի ստերեոտիպ, թե հայերի թեմաները "անհետաքրքիր" են... և վերջ :Sad: 




> Լիոն բուկլետիդ 14-րդ հատորն ինչի մասին էր ??


 Ընդգրկում է 428-502 թվականները և նրանում, բնականաբար, մանրամասն վերլուծված են Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի հետ առնչվող բազում հարցեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդգրկում է 428-502 թվականները և նրանում, բնականաբար, մանրամասն վերլուծված են Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի հետ առնչվող բազում հարցեր:


Ապեր, մինչև դրանց բան գրելդ դրանց սայթը լավ նայի - Ավարայրի մասին ընդհանրապես բան չի լինելու էտ ֆիլմում, չնայած թրեյլների մեջ մի քանի կարդ Խանջյանի գոբելենից քցել են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրանից եմ վախենում, էլի: Իսկ սա ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ֆիլմն է մեր թեմայով ու, հետագա հետաքրքրությունը վառ պահելու համար անսահման կարևոր է, որ այն լինի հաջող: Թե չէ կստեղծվի ստերեոտիպ, թե հայերի թեմաները "անհետաքրքիր" են... և վերջ


Էտ էլ արդեն ֆիլմի գոնե նախնական անվանումով ստեղծել են - Արևմտյան Բոյւզանդիա: Լավ որ չեն գրել Հարավային Կովկաս, կամ Հյուսիսիային Միջոգետք:

----------


## Lion

Ունիկալ դեպք է, բայց... *Տրիբուն*-ի հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց դե ի՞նչ անենք - փորձել հո պետք է, փորձել տեսքի բերել ֆիլմը: Ինձ ևս մի ուրիշ տիպի դուր չի գալիս վերնագիրը - գոնե որևէ կերպ «Հայ», «Հայաստան» բառրն օգտագործեին... 

Ու հենց սա էլ կասկածներ է առաջացնում, որ «լացուկոծային» ու «թույլ հայի» կերպար ցուցադրող ֆիլմ է լինելու... :Sad:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց ֆիլմի գաղափարը :Hands Up: : Բայց վախենամ 8 մլն դոլլարով նորմալ բան չկարանան նկարեն: Այնուամենայնիվ այն փաստը, որ ֆիլմը նկարում է Մատանիների տիրակալի անձնակազմը :Cool: , ահագին հույսա տալիս, որ ընտիր կինո ենք տեսնելու :Think: : Դեմ չեմ թող մի քիչ էլ ֆանտաստիկա լինի, կարևորը նայվի: Կարողա Մատանիների տիրակալը վատնա??? 100000000000անգամ նայել եմ, բայց էլի նայվումա :Cool: !!

----------

Chilly (27.07.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (08.08.2009), Lion (26.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց ֆիլմի գաղափարը: Բայց վախենամ 8 մլն դոլլարով նորմալ բան չկարանան նկարեն: Այնուամենայնիվ այն փաստը, որ ֆիլմը նկարում է Մատանիների տիրակալի անձնակազմը, ահագին հույսա տալիս, որ ընտիր կինո ենք տեսնելու


Մենակ մի բան, Մատանիների Տիրակալը, ֆիլմի վրա ծախսվել է հարյուրավոր միլլիոն դոլլարներ, 8 միլլիոնով սկի հայկական ներմալ կինո չես նկարի:

----------


## Հայկօ

Թեթև տարեք, ձիշովի կինո ա լինելու, ոչ մեկն էլ չի նայելու, մի երկու Ճ կլասի կինոթատրոններում ցույց կտան, ԴՎԴ կհանեն ու վերջ: Սենց բաները հոլիվուդներում սեմուշկի նման չրթում են օրը քսան պաչկա: Պուճուր ծածկադմփոց կլինի, սկի ոչ մեկ չի էլ իմանա:

----------

Հենո (06.05.2010), Պարոն Ն (29.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

Նամակիս դեռևս պատասխան չեմ ստացել... Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, գուցե դո՞ւք էլ նամակներ ուղարկեք և մի կերպ ուշադրություն գրավենք մեր վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նամակիս դեռևս պատասխան չեմ ստացել... Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, գուցե դո՞ւք էլ նամակներ ուղարկեք և մի կերպ ուշադրություն գրավենք մեր վրա:


Չէ ապեր, չենք ուղարկի, որ քո գլուխգործոցները սթից ֆիլմի նկարահանմանը մասնակից չդառնան: Լիոն ջան, ափսոս ես, խնայի քեզ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ մի բան, Մատանիների Տիրակալը, ֆիլմի վրա ծախսվել է հարյուրավոր միլլիոն դոլլարներ, 8 միլլիոնով սկի հայկական ներմալ կինո չես նկարի:


Մի հատ ծանոթ ունեմ, հազար դոլարով ծնունդ ա նկարում, երկու հազարով էլ հարասանիք: Վերջում էլ համ մոնտաժ արած վերսիան ա տալիս, գրաֆիկական կայֆերով, համ էլ ֆուլ ռեժիսյորսկի վերսիան: Նենց որ, իսկականից, ութ միլիոնով հազիվ տեղանքի ուսումնասիրություն կանեն հոլիվուդում:

----------


## Norton

> Լավ չե՞ս: Բայց ինչու՞ էր իմ մեջ նստած, թե դու... կոմպի ու ինտերնետի «գել» ես: Ափսոս...


Էս գրառումը նոր տեսա: 
Հարգելի Լիոն, ես կոմպի ոլորտում այնքանով եմ "գել", որքան դու պատմության ոլորտում, ցավոք :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Մի բան շատ կուզենայի, որ լիներ - կուզենայի, որ Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը չներկայացվեր որպես մի ճակատամարտ, որտեղ մենք տարել ենք միայն "բարոյական" հաղթանակ: Այդ ճակատամարտում մենք նաև ռազմական հաղթանակ ենք տարել:

Ես "Հայ ժողովրդի ռազմական Տարեգիրք" աշխատության հեղինակն եմ: Ու ես շատ կուզենայի որևէ կերպ պ-ն Կուպելյանին փոխանցել իմ աշխատությունը, որտեղ մանրամասն ներկայացված է ոչ միայն Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը, դրա տակտիկական մանրամասները և այլ հարցեր, այլև քննարկված ու հիմնավորված է այն հարցը, որ մենք իրականում պարտություն չենք կրել նաև զուտ ռազմական առումով...

Կարծում եմ այն միտքը, որ կինոյում կասվի, որ հայերը իրականում հաղթել են այդ ճակատամարտում, այլ ոչ թե պարտվել, մեծապես կբարձրացնի կինոյի արժեքը և օգուտ կտա մեր ազգին:

Սրա համար շատ քիչ մի բան է պետք - գտնել պ-ն Կուպելյանին ու... կապ հաստատել նրա և իմ միջև: Եթե որևէ մեկը կարողանա օգնած լինել, մեծ գործ արած կլինի...

----------


## Askalaf

> Եթե որևէ մեկը կարողանա օգնած լինել, մեծ գործ արած կլինի...


Միգուցե փնտրածդ սա է՝ rkupelian@excite.com 
Եթե ոչ, ապա այստեղ նայի, կամ այստեղ միգուցե մի բան գտնես։
Կամ էլ ինքդ կարող ես google–ով փնտրել Roger Kupelian's East of Byzantium .
 :Wink:

----------

Lion (07.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, մոտս դեժավյու ա, թե սույն թեմայում ընդամենը երկու էջ առաջ էլի՞ ես սա հարցրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս ֆիլմի հետ հույսեր կապել պետք էլ չի: Ավելի շատ Իրանի բացասական կողմերից են խոսելու, խավարի կայսրություն բան, բոբոների երկիր...

----------

ministr (07.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Միգուցե փնտրածդ սա է՝ rkupelian@excite.com 
> Եթե ոչ, ապա այստեղ նայի, կամ այստեղ միգուցե մի բան գտնես։
> Կամ էլ ինքդ կարող ես google–ով փնտրել Roger Kupelian's East of Byzantium .


Մաիլը չի գնում...  :Sad:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ափսոս, Լիոնի նամակը տենց էլ չհասավ Կուպելյանին: Ունենք նոր տրեյլեր, բայց ոնց որ թե չունենք կինոն: Նորություններ չունե՞ք, ժողովուրդ:

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (03.02.2013), Nadine (16.03.2012)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

նոր հղում նոր լուրեր

----------


## Ambrosine

Նորից ցուցադրման ժամկետների մասին ոչինչ չկա: Էս կինոն ոնց-որ հայկական քարոզարշավ լինի. մենակ խոստանում են, արդյունքը չկա:

----------

Տրիբուն (03.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

At the edge of Rome and the gates of Persia, Fugitives and Exiles defied the greatest armies of the world and changed the course of empires.
Directed by *Roger Kupelian*.
Cinematography and Editing by *Martin Yernazian*
Costume Design:* Alina Khanjian*
Visual FX Supervisor: Eli Jarra
Compositors: Matt Perin,* Levon Shant Demirjian*, *Garo Hussenjian.*
Art Direction: Carlo Garduno
Cast:
*Dro Arzooian*
Elena Evangelo
Alex Kalognomos
Kitty Contreras
Lou Klien
Dragon
Oberan Seliceo
*Henry Torossian
Dro Hagopian
Dro Hagopian's Nephew*
*Hovik Tahmasian
*Nevin Millan
Joshua Smith
Kenny Marrero
Daniel Messier
Ron Tzadik
Humberto Amor
Luis Lanzillotta
Luke Bakker
*Dan Panosian*
Eduardo Carreiro
Oliver Elias
Kaveh Mostafavi
Sirus Mostafavi
Robert Mendez
Shant Minas
Ինձ է թվո՞ւմ, թե լիքը հայեր կան էս ֆիլմի ակունքներում  :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (03.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նորից ցուցադրման ժամկետների մասին ոչինչ չկա: Էս կինոն ոնց-որ հայկական քարոզարշավ լինի. մենակ խոստանում են, արդյունքը չկա:


Բայց ավելի լավ ա երբեք դուրս չգա: նախ՝ ֆիլմի անհասկանալի անունը: Երկրորդ՝ մի հատ կադր կա խաչքարերով, նկատ՞ել ես: Դեռ 451 թիվն ա, բայց խաչքարերն արդեն հին են, կոտրտված ու մաշված, արդեն մի երկու հազար տարվա տեսքով:  :LOL:  Կարճ ասած, ինչ-որ խայտառակ դիլետանտներ հերթական անհամությունը կարող ա հանեն, որ հետո մենք թքենք մեր երեսին:

----------

Alphaone (03.02.2013), Moonwalker (03.02.2013), Sagittarius (04.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.02.2013), Արէա (03.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.02.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ավելի լավ ա երբեք դուրս չգա: նախ՝ ֆիլմի անհասկանալի անունը: Երկրորդ՝ մի հատ կադր կա խաչքարերով, նկատ՞ել ես: Դեռ 451 թիվն ա, բայց խաչքարերն արդեն հին են, կոտրտված ու մաշված, արդեն մի երկու հազար տարվա տեսքով:  Կարճ ասած, ինչ-որ խայտառակ դիլետանտներ հերթական անհամությունը կարող ա հանեն, որ հետո մենք թքենք մեր երեսին:


 :Jpit: 
Ինձ մի պահ դուր եկավ, որ Հայաստանի քարտեզի շուրջ երկու գիշատիչ են շրջում. միշտ մեր իրականությունը դա է եղել, միտքը լավն էր: Ֆիլմը երևի գովազդի համար է այսպես անվանվել. Բյուզանդիա անունը բոլորը գիտեն, իսկ Հայաստան վերնագրով միգուցե բավական չափով արտասահմանցի դիտողներ չհավաքվեին: Երևի այսպես են մտածել ֆիլմի հեղինակները  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ մի պահ դուր եկավ, որ Հայաստանի քարտեզի շուրջ երկու գիշատիչ են շրջում. միշտ մեր իրականությունը դա է եղել, միտքը լավն էր: Ֆիլմը երևի գովազդի համար է այսպես անվանվել. Բյուզանդիա անունը բոլորը գիտեն, իսկ Հայաստան վերնագրով միգուցե բավական չափով արտասահմանցի դիտողներ չհավաքվեին: Երևի այսպես են մտածել ֆիլմի հեղինակները


Գլուխները պատին են տվել: Նորմալ մարդիկ չեն կարա չիմանան, թե ինչ ա Armenian-ն, խոսքի օրինակ:

1967 թվի մի հատ ֆրանս-ռումինական կինո կա, կոչվում ա Դակերը (The Dacians կամ Даки): Աշխարհում քանի՞ հոգի գիտի Դակիան կամ Դաչիան որտեղ էր, կամ ինչ էր իրանից ներկայացնում: Բայց ֆիլմտ շատ հաջողված էր, ու ահագին մարդ հենց էտ ֆիլիմով իմացավ ռումինների, իրանց նախապապ դակերի ու հռոմեացիների դեմ դակերի պայքարի մասին: 

Հետաքրքրվողները կարող են մի հատ ել նայել ռուսերեն ստեղ, իսկ անգլերեն ստեղ:

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2013)

----------


## Lion

Կարող է որևէ մեկը ֆիլմի ստեղծողներին նման բովանդակության նամակ հասցնել?

_Բարև Ձեզ: Իմ անունն է Մհեր, Ազգանունս՝ Հակոբյան: Ես 33 տարեկան եմ, ապրում եմ Երևանում: 

Ես հեղինակն եմ «Հայ ժողովրդի ռազմական Տարեգիրք» աշխատության, որի մեջ բնականաբար ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ խոսվում է նաև Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի և, ընդհանրապես, չորրորդ-հինգերորդ դարերի Հայ ժողովրդի ռազմական պատմության մասին: 

Իմացա, որ նման ֆիլմ եք ստեղծում - պատրաստ եմ ուժերս ներածին չափով ու լիովին անհատույց (անվճար) օժանդակել ֆիլմին ինչով կարող եմ - պատմական մանրամասներ, ռազմական մանրամասներ, ճակատամարտի ընթացք, զորատեսակներ, զինատեսակներ, զենքեր և այլն: 

Հույս ունեմ, որ մենք կապ կպահպանենք միմյանց հետ: Եթե պետք լինի, կարող եմ ուղարկել նաև գրքիս համապատասխան մասերի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակները մաիլի միջոցով, այն մասերը որտեղ խոսվում է Ավարայրի և ընդհանրապես, այդ դարերի ռազմական պատմության մասին: 

Վարդանանց պատերազմն ու Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը մեր պատմագիտոության կողմից գրեթե միշտ ներկայացվում են կոպիտ սխալներով, իսկ երևույթի զուտ ռազմագիտական վերլուծություն գործնականում չի արվում: Ես, հանդիսանալով “Հայ ժողովրդի ռազմական Տարեգիրք” աշխատության հեղինակը, աշխատություն, որում բնականաբար վերլուծվում է նաև Ավարայրի ճակատամարտը, կուզենայի, եթե դա հնարավոր է ու Ձեր ուժերի սահմաններում է, որ Դուք որևէ կերպ հնարավորություն տայիք ինձ կապ հաստատել պ-ն Կուպելյանի հետ: Ես պատրաստ եմ ցանկացած հասցեով, որը կմատնանշի պ-ն Կուպելյանը, ուղարկել իմ գիրքը Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի ռազմական վերլուծության մասին, պատրաստ եմ ցանկացած ոճի ինֆորմացիա փոխանցել ֆիլմի ռեժիսորին ինտերնետային տարբերակով: Եվ այս ամենը, ուզում եմ հատկապես ընդգծել, բացարձակապես անվճար…

Հուսով եմ ինձ ճիշտ կհասկանաք: Իմ այս ցանկության մեջ որևէ շահամոլական կամ այլ դրդում չկա, ուղղակի… հասկանում եք, նկարահանվում է ֆիլմ մեր պատմությունից, հսկայական միջոցներ են ներդրվում, որ մեր պատմությունը ներկայացվի աշխարհին ու ես շատ, անչափ շատ կուզենայի, որ այդ ֆիլմը լինի իր բարձունքում նաև պատմական ու ռազմա-պատմական տեսակետից: Օրինակ, ես չէի ուզենա, որ ֆիլմում, խեղաթյուրելով իրականությունը, Ավարայրը ներկայացվեր որպես "ռազմական պարտություն": Մենք հաղթել ենք այդ ճակատամարտում, շահել ենք ռազմական իսկական մի հաղթանակ և արժե, որ հսկայական ֆինանսական միջոցներ կլանող այդ ֆիլմը, որը կներկայացնի մեզ աշխարհին, շեշտի նաև այդ փաստը: 

Իհարկե, այստեղ ես չէի ուզենա մտնել մանրամասների մեջ, բայց, բնականաբար, պ-ն Կուպելյանի առաջին իսկ պահանջով պատրաստ եմ ֆիզիկական կամ ինտերնետ ճանապարհով նրա տրամադրության տակ դնել նյութեր, որոնք կհիմնավորեն իմ այս պնդումը: Պատրաստ եմ նաև ցանկացած այլ մասնագիտական օժանդակության, կրկնում եմ, բացարձակապես անվճար…

Առայժմ այսքանը, ամենայն հաջողություն Ձեզ այս կարևոր գործում: 

Հարգանքներով՝ Մհեր Հակոբյան:_

----------

Chilly (19.05.2014), insider (19.05.2014), John (19.05.2014), Աթեիստ (19.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Արդեն ժամկետների մասին նախնական տեղեկություն կա`

http://asbarez.com/123018/production...-of-byzantium/






> Կարող է որևէ մեկը ֆիլմի ստեղծողներին նման բովանդակության նամակ հասցնել?


Սա ՖԲ-ում իրենց էջը` https://www.facebook.com/ByzantWar
Սա իրենց բլոգը` http://eastofbyzantium.blogspot.com/

----------

Jarre (19.05.2014), Lion (19.05.2014), Աթեիստ (19.05.2014)

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ - ես նոր գրեցի իրենց ֆեյսբուքում, բայց կարող է որևէ մեկը իրեն նեղություն տալ, գրագետ կերպով այս նամակը անգլերեն թարգմանել և ուղարել նրանց ֆեյսբուքյան էջին? Իմ անգլերենը այդքան չի հերիքում...

----------


## insider

> Օրինակ, ես չէի ուզենա, որ ֆիլմում, խեղաթյուրելով իրականությունը, Ավարայրը ներկայացվեր որպես "ռազմական պարտություն": Մենք հաղթել ենք այդ ճակատամարտում, շահել ենք ռազմական իսկական մի հաղթանակ և արժե, որ հսկայական ֆինանսական միջոցներ կլանող այդ ֆիլմը, որը կներկայացնի մեզ աշխարհին, շեշտի նաև այդ փաստը: 
> [/I]


Հարգելի Լիոն, կարծում եմ, որ նման պրոյեկտի սցենարն արդեն վաղուց պետք է որ պատրաստ լինի և դժվար թե ինչ որ մեկն այն փոփոխի, մանավանդ, որ արդեն ժամկետների մասին էլ ինֆո էլ կար: Պետք է փորձեիք ավելի վաղ Ձեր աշխատության մասին տեղեկացնել ֆիլմի հեղինակներին: 

Նամակն էլ հայերեն տեղադրեք նրանց ՖԲ էջում: Հայեր չե՞ն:

----------


## Lion

Փորձել եմ, տեղադրել եմ, մի քանի ձևով գրել եմ, նույնիսկ անձնական կապերով եմ փորձել գործել - глухо, как в танке.

Հա, համաձայն եմ, սցենարը և այլն, պարզ է, բայց ես շատ բան չեմ ասում, որ փոխեն - մի քանի ֆրազներ, մի քանի оборот-ներ, էդ հերիք է: Օրինակ, նոր ընկերոջս հետ էի խոսում, հիշեցրի "Սպարտակ" սերիալը: Ով նայել է կհաստատի, որ նույնիսկ վերջին ճակատամարտը, որտեղ Սպարտակը, այսինքն գլխավոր հերոսը պարտվում և սպանվում է, ներկայացված է գրեթե որպես... ոչ-ոքի: Իսկ այստեղ մենք հաղթել ենք, ուղղակի պետք է ասել այդ մասին: Ասենք օրինակ, սցենարի մեջ, ինչ-որ տեղ ճ-մ-ից առաջ կարելի է մի փոքրիկ երկխոսություն գցել Վարդանի ու իր զորավարի կամ հետախույզի հետ, որտեղ նա կասի ասենք սենց մի բան. "_Միայն մեր նախարարական գնդերի ռազմիկները 66.000 են, ընդհանուրը մենք 100.000 զինվոր ունենք: Բարդ է լինելու, Ատոմ, պարսիկները մեզ վրա են գալիս ավելի, քան 200.000-անոց զորքով ու դրանց թվում հիմնական մասը պրոֆիներ են_" - ընդամենը, այս ոճի...

Կուզենայի նաև, որ ցրվեր հետևյալ մյուս միֆերը - 

1. *Հայկական բանակը կազմել է 66.000* - իրականում դա բացառապես միայն նախարարական բանակի թիվն է, իսկ քաղաքային և գյուղական ազատ աշխարհազորը, ինչպես նաև եկեղեցու կալվածքների ռազմիկները այստեղ չեն հաշվարկվում,
2. *Հայերը կորցրել են 1.036 զինվոր* - իրականում դա միայն նախարարական տոհմերի տված կորուստների թիվն է,
3. *Պարսիկները կորցրել են 3.544 զինվոր* - իրականում դա պարսիկների կողմում հանդես եկած հայերի թիվն է,
4. *Մենք պարտվել են այդ ճ-մ-ում* - իրականում հաղթել ենք, քանի որ պարսիկները մեզնից 3 անգամ շատ կորուստ կրեցին, իսկ հետո էլ հրաժարվեցին իրենց պահանջներից,
5. *Մամիկոնյանները չինական ծագում ունեն* - իրականում նրանք Տայքից կամ Գուգարքի հյուսիսiց էին,
6. Եվ նման մի քանի մանր պահեր, 

Որոնք սցենարային լուրջ ուղղումներ, վստահ եմ, չեն պահանջի  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի դեպ - ես նոր գրեցի իրենց ֆեյսբուքում, բայց կարող է որևէ մեկը իրեն նեղություն տալ, գրագետ կերպով այս նամակը անգլերեն թարգմանել և ուղարել նրանց ֆեյսբուքյան էջին? Իմ անգլերենը այդքան չի հերիքում...


Թարգմանություն անել, մեղմ ասած, չեմ սիրում  :Jpit: :

Ավելի լավ լուր ունեմ` Կուպելյանը հունիսի 14-ից հուլիսի 12-ը Հայաստանում է լինելու. Թումոյում պիտի դասախոսությամբ հանդես գա, սեմինարներ վարի: Ընդ որում, Թումոյում էլ են աշխատում ֆիլմի վրա: Միգուցե փորձես Թումո ներկայացնել առաջարկներդ կամ Թումոյի ղեկավարության միջոցով կապվես ուղիղ Կուպելյանի հետ:

http://www.tumo.org/en/news/1030-acc...rkshop-at-tumo

----------

insider (20.05.2014), Lílium (21.05.2014), Lion (20.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փորձել եմ, տեղադրել եմ, մի քանի ձևով գրել եմ, նույնիսկ անձնական կապերով եմ փորձել գործել - глухо, как в танке.
> 
> Հա, համաձայն եմ, սցենարը և այլն, պարզ է, բայց ես շատ բան չեմ ասում, որ փոխեն - մի քանի ֆրազներ, մի քանի оборот-ներ, էդ հերիք է: Օրինակ, նոր ընկերոջս հետ էի խոսում, հիշեցրի "Սպարտակ" սերիալը: Ով նայել է կհաստատի, որ նույնիսկ վերջին ճակատամարտը, որտեղ Սպարտակը, այսինքն գլխավոր հերոսը պարտվում և սպանվում է, ներկայացված է գրեթե որպես... ոչ-ոքի: Իսկ այստեղ մենք հաղթել ենք, ուղղակի պետք է ասել այդ մասին: Ասենք օրինակ, սցենարի մեջ, ինչ-որ տեղ ճ-մ-ից առաջ կարելի է մի փոքրիկ երկխոսություն գցել Վարդանի ու իր զորավարի կամ հետախույզի հետ, որտեղ նա կասի ասենք սենց մի բան. "_Միայն մեր նախարարական գնդերի ռազմիկները 66.000 են, ընդհանուրը մենք 100.000 զինվոր ունենք: Բարդ է լինելու, Ատոմ, պարսիկները մեզ վրա են գալիս ավելի, քան 200.000-անոց զորքով ու դրանց թվում հիմնական մասը պրոֆիներ են_" - ընդամենը, այս ոճի...
> 
> Կուզենայի նաև, որ ցրվեր հետևյալ մյուս միֆերը - 
> 
> 1. *Հայկական բանակը կազմել է 66.000* - իրականում դա բացառապես միայն նախարարական բանակի թիվն է, իսկ քաղաքային և գյուղական ազատ աշխարհազորը, ինչպես նաև եկեղեցու կալվածքների ռազմիկները այստեղ չեն հաշվարկվում,
> 2. *Հայերը կորցրել են 1.036 զինվոր* - իրականում դա միայն նախարարական տոհմերի տված կորուստների թիվն է,
> 3. *Պարսիկները կորցրել են 3.544 զինվոր* - իրականում դա պարսիկների կողմում հանդես եկած հայերի թիվն է,
> ...


Lion ջան, կարող ա ֆիլմի սցենարը արդեն քո գրքերի հիման վրայա գրած, դրա համար էլ չեն պատասխանում...

----------

Լեո (20.05.2014), Ներսես_AM (20.05.2014)

----------


## Lion

> Թարգմանություն անել, մեղմ ասած, չեմ սիրում :
> 
> Ավելի լավ լուր ունեմ` Կուպելյանը հունիսի 14-ից հուլիսի 12-ը Հայաստանում է լինելու. Թումոյում պիտի դասախոսությամբ հանդես գա, սեմինարներ վարի: Ընդ որում, Թումոյում էլ են աշխատում ֆիլմի վրա: Միգուցե փորձես Թումո ներկայացնել առաջարկներդ կամ Թումոյի ղեկավարության միջոցով կապվես ուղիղ Կուպելյանի հետ:
> 
> http://www.tumo.org/en/news/1030-acc...rkshop-at-tumo


Մերսի, արժեքավոր բան ասացիր - անպայման կփորձեմ մի կերպ կապվել հետը! Տառացիեորեն մի քանի բառով - ինչ է Թումոն? Ի դեպ, հիանալի ստորագրություն ունես:




> Lion ջան, կարող ա ֆիլմի սցենարը արդեն քո գրքերի հիման վրայա գրած, դրա համար էլ չեն պատասխանում...


Կարողա, Տրիբուն... ձյա  :Smile:

----------


## insider

> Մերսի, արժեքավոր բան ասացիր - անպայման կփորձեմ մի կերպ կապվել հետը! Տառացիեորեն մի քանի բառով - ինչ է Թումոն?


Թումոն ստեղծարար տեխնոլոգիաների կենտրոն է: Հալաբյան փողոցի վրա:

----------

Ambrosine (21.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մերսի, արժեքավոր բան ասացիր - անպայման կփորձեմ մի կերպ կապվել հետը! Տառացիեորեն մի քանի բառով - ինչ է Թումոն? Ի դեպ, հիանալի ստորագրություն ունես:


Թումոյի մասին տես այստեղ` http://www.tumo.org/hy/tumo
Պարզվում է` նախորդ գրառմանս նյութը հայերենով էլ կար` http://www.tumo.org/hy/upcoming-even...05-20-15-32-36

հ.գ. Մեֆի հնչեցրած մտքերը երբեմն ստորագրության ձևով են հավերժանում  :Jpit:  Շնորհակալություն )

----------

Mephistopheles (21.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Lion ջան, կարող ա ֆիլմի սցենարը արդեն քո գրքերի հիման վրայա գրած, դրա համար էլ չեն պատասխանում...


ապեր, մի զարմացի… Սաշիկն ու իրա բեմուրազ ախպերը եթե մեզ նախագահ են, մեր պատմաբանն էլ Լիոնն ա… no offense Լիոն ջան ( դրա պատասխանն ա "none taken")

----------


## Mephistopheles

> At the edge of Rome and the gates of Persia, Fugitives and Exiles defied the greatest armies of the world and changed the course of empires.
> Directed by *Roger Kupelian*.
> Cinematography and Editing by *Martin Yernazian*
> Costume Design:* Alina Khanjian*
> Visual FX Supervisor: Eli Jarra
> Compositors: Matt Perin,* Levon Shant Demirjian*, *Garo Hussenjian.*
> Art Direction: Carlo Garduno
> Cast:
> *Dro Arzooian*
> ...


Բա Շա՞նթը…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, ես զարմանում եմ, որ էս ֆիլմից սենց բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեք: Սա էս մարդու առաջին ռեժիսորական աշխատանքն է, սրանից առաջ աշխատել է Մատանիների Տիրակալի, Cloud Atlas-ի, Shutter Island-ի ու մյուս ֆիլմերի վրա՝ որպես վիզուալ էֆեկտների մասնագետ: Սպասելիքներս ֆիլմից՝ 99% վիզուալ էֆեկտներ, 1% դերասանական խաղ/սցենար/ու մնացած այլ բաներ: Թրեյլերը նայելուց հետո կարծիքս ավելի ամրապնդվեց:

Էս կարգի ֆիլմերը կարող են մենակ տապալվել:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.05.2014), Յոհաննես (21.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, ես զարմանում եմ, որ էս ֆիլմից սենց բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեք: Սա էս մարդու առաջին ռեժիսորական աշխատանքն է, սրանից առաջ աշխատել է Մատանիների Տիրակալի, Cloud Atlas-ի, Shutter Island-ի ու մյուս ֆիլմերի վրա՝ որպես վիզուալ էֆեկտների մասնագետ: Սպասելիքներս ֆիլմից՝ 99% վիզուալ էֆեկտներ, 1% դերասանական խաղ/սցենար/ու մնացած այլ բաներ: Թրեյլերը նայելուց հետո կարծիքս ավելի ամրապնդվեց:
> 
> Էս կարգի ֆիլմերը կարող են մենակ տապալվել:


Ապեր, մեր համար մեկ ա թե ինչ ֆիլմ կլինի: Կարևորն էն ա, որ Լիոնը թվերը ճշգրտորեն էտ ֆիլմում արտացոլված լինեն, Վարդանի ու իրա զորավարի զրույցն էլ, որի զապիսը Լիոնը ունի, բառ առ բառ ներկայացված լինի: Կարճ ասած, Լինոը միֆերն ա ցրում, մենք բալետ ենք անում:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. *Հայկական բանակը կազմել է 66.000* - իրականում դա բացառապես միայն նախարարական բանակի թիվն է, իսկ քաղաքային և գյուղական ազատ աշխարհազորը, ինչպես նաև եկեղեցու կալվածքների ռազմիկները այստեղ չեն հաշվարկվում,
> 2. *Հայերը կորցրել են 1.036 զինվոր* - իրականում դա միայն նախարարական տոհմերի տված կորուստների թիվն է,
> 3. *Պարսիկները կորցրել են 3.544 զինվոր* - իրականում դա պարսիկների կողմում հանդես եկած հայերի թիվն է,
> 4. *Մենք պարտվել են այդ ճ-մ-ում* - իրականում հաղթել ենք, քանի որ պարսիկները մեզնից 3 անգամ շատ կորուստ կրեցին, իսկ հետո էլ հրաժարվեցին իրենց պահանջներից,
> 5. *Մամիկոնյանները չինական ծագում ունեն* - իրականում նրանք Տայքից կամ Գուգարքի հյուսիսiց էին,
> 6. Եվ նման մի քանի մանր պահեր,


Լիոն ախպեր, բայց դու հաստատ գիտե՞ս, որ էս պահերը արդեն ֆիլմում սխալ են գնացել, որ ուզում ես ուղղած լինես: Կարող ա սաղ ճիշտ ա ներկայացված: 

Ասենք, ֆիմում մի պահ Ատոմը Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին հարցնում ա. «Վարդան, ճի՞շտ ա, որ դու չինացի ես», Վարդանն էլ պատասխանում ա. «Արա, Ատոմ, էս ի՞նչ կայֆի տակ ես, հորս արև կտամ քեզ կսպանեմ ստեղ, մեկ էլ տենց բան ես ասել: Ամբողջ հայոց 66 հազարանոց բանակը և 34 հազարանողց աշխարհազորը գիտի, որ ես Գուգարքի մարզի Ստեփանավան գյուղից եմ, պասպորտիս մեջ էլ գրանցումս խփած ա»: ՛

----------

Chuk (21.05.2014), Աթեիստ (21.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապեր, մեր համար մեկ ա թե ինչ ֆիլմ կլինի: Կարևորն էն ա, որ Լիոնը թվերը ճշգրտորեն էտ ֆիլմում արտացոլված լինեն, Վարդանի ու իրա զորավարի զրույցն էլ, որի զապիսը Լիոնը ունի, բառ առ բառ ներկայացված լինի: Կարճ ասած, Լինոը միֆերն ա ցրում, մենք բալետ ենք անում:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ ֆիլմի սցենարիստները Լիոնին կտան կանցնեն, բարոյական ու առաքինի 5000-անոց հայկական բանակը ֆիզիկապես ու բարոյապես ջախջախում է մեկուկես միլիոնանոց անբարոյական ու փչացած պարսկական բանակին՝ փղերով հանդերձ: Ալյա 300 սպարտացիներ: Ընթացքում կտեսնենք, թե ինչքան քրիստոնյա, առաքինի, Արարատ ու ցեղասպանված ազգ են հայերը ու ինչքան փչացած, դեգրադացված ու վայրագ ազգ են պարսիկները: Հետո էլ անհամբեր կսպասենք սիքվելին՝ East of Byzantium II Battle of Sevan, որտեղ նույն ցեղասպանված, քրիստոնյա, լավաշ ու առաքինի ազգը իր պայքարն է մղում փչացած ու անբարոյական արաբների դեմ: Ինչու՞ չէ, մի հատ էլ պրիքվել, East of Roman Empire: Battle of Tigranakert, որտեղ ցեղասպանված, առաքինի, Գառնու տաճար ու հեթանոս Տիգրան Մեծը պատերազմ է մղում փչացած ու անբարոյական Հռոմեական Կայսրության դեմ:

----------

Chuk (21.05.2014), Աթեիստ (21.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիոն ախպեր, բայց դու հաստատ գիտե՞ս, որ էս պահերը արդեն ֆիլմում սխալ են գնացել, որ ուզում ես ուղղած լինես: Կարող ա սաղ ճիշտ ա ներկայացված: 
> 
> Ասենք, ֆիմում մի պահ Ատոմը Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին հարցնում ա. «Վարդան, ճի՞շտ ա, որ դու չինացի ես», Վարդանն էլ պատասխանում ա. «Արա, Ատոմ, էս ի՞նչ կայֆի տակ ես, հորս արև կտամ քեզ կսպանեմ ստեղ, մեկ էլ տենց բան ես ասել: Ամբողջ հայոց 66 հազարանոց բանակը և 34 հազարանողց աշխարհազորը գիտի, որ ես Գուգարքի մարզի Ստեփանավան գյուղից եմ, պասպորտիս մեջ էլ գրանցումս խփած ա»: ՛


ապեր, Լիոնն ուզում ա նամակ գրի որ թվերը նըգոշիեյթ անի… բազար ա անում՝ տենանք ինչքան կարանք պոկենք… լավ դիլ ա…

----------


## Lion

> Թարգմանություն անել, մեղմ ասած, չեմ սիրում :
> 
> Ավելի լավ լուր ունեմ` Կուպելյանը հունիսի 14-ից հուլիսի 12-ը Հայաստանում է լինելու. Թումոյում պիտի դասախոսությամբ հանդես գա, սեմինարներ վարի: Ընդ որում, Թումոյում էլ են աշխատում ֆիլմի վրա: Միգուցե փորձես Թումո ներկայացնել առաջարկներդ կամ Թումոյի ղեկավարության միջոցով կապվես ուղիղ Կուպելյանի հետ:
> 
> http://www.tumo.org/en/news/1030-acc...rkshop-at-tumo


Ռոջեր Կուպելյանը տենց էլ չեկավ  :Sad:  Բայց ժողովուրդ, հլը ստեղ նայեք - 

Ռոջեր Կուպելյանը, որ «Մատանիների տիրակալի» նկարիչներից է եղել, վերջապես նկարահանում է իր «Բյուզանդիայից արևելք» *փաստագրական ֆիլմը,* որն անոնսում էին դեռ շատ տարիներ առաջ...

...*Փաստագրական ֆիլմը* վերջնական տեսքով էկրան կբարձրանա 2015-ի ապրիլի 24-ին ընդառաջ: Հեղինակները չեն բացառում, որ երկժամանոց *դոկումենտալը* հետագայում նոր մասեր ունենա:

*Աղբյուր*

Ես եմ հայերեն վատ հասկանում, թե գեղարվեստական ֆիլմի փոխարեն փաստագրական ֆիլմէ նկարվում??  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռոջեր Կուպելյանը տենց էլ չեկավ  Բայց ժողովուրդ, հլը ստեղ նայեք - 
> 
> Ռոջեր Կուպելյանը, որ «Մատանիների տիրակալի» նկարիչներից է եղել, վերջապես նկարահանում է իր «Բյուզանդիայից արևելք» *փաստագրական ֆիլմը,* որն անոնսում էին դեռ շատ տարիներ առաջ...
> 
> ...*Փաստագրական ֆիլմը* վերջնական տեսքով էկրան կբարձրանա 2015-ի ապրիլի 24-ին ընդառաջ: Հեղինակները չեն բացառում, որ երկժամանոց *դոկումենտալը* հետագայում նոր մասեր ունենա:
> 
> *Աղբյուր*
> 
> Ես եմ հայերեն վատ հասկանում, թե գեղարվեստական ֆիլմի փոխարեն փաստագրական ֆիլմէ նկարվում??


Դիմիր եղբորը, տարբերություն չկա, ինձ թվում է: Էստեղ խնդիրը միայն այն է, որ սցենարը պետք է որ պատրաստ լինի, չգիտեմ` հակված կլինեն փոփոխություններ մտցնել, թե ոչ:

Փաստագրական ասելով երևի պատմական նկատի ունեն:

----------


## Lion

Առայժմ չի ստացվում եղբոր հետ կապվել...

----------


## Ambrosine

Իրենք արդեն ՀՀ-ում չեն: Բայց, պարզվում է, ֆինանսական աջակցության կարիք ունեն:

Մանրամասները այս հղումներով`

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/e...series--2#home

http://eastofbyzantium.blogspot.com/...e-is-wish.html

----------

Lion (13.07.2014)

----------

